# [solved]hohe io wait bei Festplattenzugriff - System nicht

## demion

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich mein ersten post nicht für Probleme verbraten...   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe hier 2 Laptop T61p 6460 c2d 2.4GHz, 2GB Ram, SATA 160GB und habe mich entschlossen Gentoo zu verwenden.

Nach erfolgreicher Installation stellt sich nun folgendes Problem dar.

Sobald auf die interne HDD (sda) zugegriffen wird ist das System nicht benutzbar. Bei kleineren Dateien fällt das nicht auf, sobald aber grössere Dateien gelesen oder geschrieben werden reagiert das System nur schleppend und ist sehr schlecht bedienbar. Sowohl über KDE als auch in den Konsolen, bei ausgeschalteten X Server.

Ich brauch z.B. während auf HD zugegriffen wird 5-10 sek für eine Consolen Anmeldung.

Nun ist mir per top aufgefallen, dass während auf die HD zugegriffen wird, immer 70-95% WA ansteht.

Mit mehreren LiveCd (SystemRescueCd-x86-1.1.0 (rescuecd,rescue64), gentoo 2008.0 32/64) kann ich das Problem reproduzieren.

Ich habe diverse mögliche Probleme, wie z.B. Journaling, beagle, strigi ausgeschlossen.

Die Festplatte ist "normal" schnell, ich kann z.B. mit 45 MB/s lesend und schreibend im Netzwerk übertragen.

Zur Überprüfung habe ich folgendes unter meiner Installation mit diversen Kernel (vanilla 2.6.26.5, 2.6.26.6-gentoo-r1, 2.6.27-rc7-zen3), als auch unter den o.g. LiveCD durchgeführt:

Während

```
lt1-2 ~ # dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/test/test bs=512 count=10000000

10000000+0 records in

10000000+0 records out

5120000000 bytes (5.1 GB) copied, 113.023 s, 45.3 MB/s
```

edit: 

oder:

```
lt1-2 ~ # bonnie++ -s4096 -u root

Using uid:0, gid:0.

Writing a byte at a time...done

Writing intelligently...done

Rewriting...done

Reading a byte at a time...done

Reading intelligently...done

start 'em...done...done...done...done...done...

Create files in sequential order...done.

Stat files in sequential order...done.

Delete files in sequential order...done.

Create files in random order...done.

Stat files in random order...done.

Delete files in random order...done.

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

lt1-2            4G   666  96 43445  14 23339   9  2537  94 47998  11 198.6   5

Latency             75320us    2222ms    1214ms   63750us     100ms     248ms

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

lt1-2               -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 23717  33 +++++ +++ +++++ +++ 30313  41 +++++ +++ +++++ +++

Latency              8950us    8505us     837us    2626us     846us     861us

1.93c,1.93c,lt1-2,1,1222945123,4G,,666,96,43445,14,23339,9,2537,94,47998,11,198.6,5,

16,,,,,23717,33,+++++,+++,+++++,+++,30313,41,+++++,+++,+++++,+++,75320us,

2222ms,1214ms,63750us,100ms,248ms,8950us,8505us,837us,2626us,846us,861us
```

/edit

iostat -x 1

```
avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle

           3.92    0.00   24.02   72.06    0.00    0.00

Device:         rrqm/s   wrqm/s     r/s     w/s   rsec/s   wsec/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz   await  svctm  %util

sda               0.00 13449.00    0.00   88.00     0.00 89088.00  1012.36   131.21  928.73  11.36 100.00

sda1              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda2              0.00 13449.00    0.00   88.00     0.00 89088.00  1012.36   131.21  928.73  11.36 100.00

sda3              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda4              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle

           2.46    0.00   22.66   74.88    0.00    0.00

Device:         rrqm/s   wrqm/s     r/s     w/s   rsec/s   wsec/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz   await  svctm  %util

sda               0.00 14858.00    1.00  100.00     8.00 100840.00   998.50   129.91 1231.82   9.90 100.00

sda1              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda2              0.00 14858.00    1.00  100.00     8.00 100840.00   998.50   129.91 1231.82   9.90 100.00

sda3              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda4              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle

           3.90    0.00    9.27   86.83    0.00    0.00

Device:         rrqm/s   wrqm/s     r/s     w/s   rsec/s   wsec/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz   await  svctm  %util

sda               0.00  5969.00    0.00   84.00     0.00 84992.00  1011.81   141.12 1480.19  11.90 100.00

sda1              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda2              0.00  5969.00    0.00   84.00     0.00 84992.00  1011.81   141.12 1480.19  11.90 100.00

sda3              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00

sda4              0.00     0.00    0.00    0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00     0.00    0.00   0.00   0.00
```

Dieses habe ich mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden scheduler (cfq,bfq,deadline,noop) ausprobiert, aber keinen Unterschied festellen können.

Zur Probe habe ich den kernel auch mit 'CONFIG_IDE=n' kompiliert um ide/dma Probleme auszuschliessen, was aber auch keine Lösung brachte.

Ich hoffe, dass man mir Tipps und Hilfe geben kann.

Danke im Voraus

Meine Hardware und Installation:

lspci -vv

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20b1

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d6ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20b2

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [a0] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #2, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise-

                        Slot #  1, PowerLimit 75.000000; Interlock- NoCompl+

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20b9

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: Memory at fe200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Region 1: Memory at fe225000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Kernel driver in use: e1000

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20aa

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20aa

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ab

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at fe226c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ac

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at fe220000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ExtTag- RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8000000-00000000f80fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                        Slot #  2, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: dc100000-df2fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dfd00000-00000000dfdfffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #2, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                        Slot #  3, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dfa00000-00000000dfafffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #3, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                        Slot #  4, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

        Memory behind bridge: d0000000-d1ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000df700000-00000000df7fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #4, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                        Slot #  5, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet+ CmdCplt- HPIrq+ LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=14, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

        Memory behind bridge: cc000000-cdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000df400000-00000000df4fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #5, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                        Slot #  2, PowerLimit 6.500000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20aa

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 4: I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20aa

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 4: I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20aa

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

        Region 4: I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ab

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at fe227000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=15, subordinate=18, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: f8100000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f7ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ae

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20b6

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20a6

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1830 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20a7

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at 1c48 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 1c1c [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 1c40 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 1c18 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

        Region 5: Memory at fe226000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20a9

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: Memory at fe227400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1c60 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 040c (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20d9

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at d4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Region 5: I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [78] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag+ PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s Enabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4230 (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1111

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at df2fe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <128ns, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 5b-2e-4e-ff-ff-e0-1d-00

        Kernel driver in use: iwl4965

        Kernel modules: iwl4965

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c6

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 32

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at f8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=15, secondary=16, subordinate=17, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: f4000000-f7fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 80000000-83fff000 (prefetchable)

        I/O window 0: 00008000-000080ff

        I/O window 1: 00008400-000084ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- 16bInt+ PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c7

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at f8101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME+

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel modules: ohci1394

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c8

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at f8101800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c9

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at f8101c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ca

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at f8102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20cb

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at f8102400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

```

fdisk /dev/sda -l

```
Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20673 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa4a372ad

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          35      264568+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *         313       12502    92156400   83  Linux

/dev/sda3              36         312     2094120   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4           12503       20673    61772760   83  Linux
```

mount

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,errors=continue,data=ordered)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755)

cachedir on /lib64/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw,size=4096k,mode=644)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

uname -a

```
Linux lt1-2 2.6.26.5 #20 SMP Mon Sep 29 16:06:41 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26.5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26.5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Sep 2008 22:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apm arts artswrappersuid bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdb cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus directfb dri dv dvdr dvdread encode fb fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal hdaps hddtemp iconv icq ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog javab javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kdm laptop midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sqlite sqlite2 sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi x264 xcb xorg xosd xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse ps2mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   5844 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2927.78 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.01 seconds =  51.79 MB/sec
```

hdparm -I /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST9160823AS

        Serial Number:      5NK0HGQT

        Firmware Revision:  3.CMC

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    IDLE_IMMEDIATE with UNLOAD

           *    Disable Data Transfer After Error Detection

                Write-Read-Verify feature set

           *    WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        56min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 56min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Checksum: correct
```

Last edited by demion on Thu Nov 06, 2008 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese kommt mir der Fehler doch sehr bekannt vor. Zumindest hatte ich einen Laptop der auch diese Sekundenaussetzer hatte. Nach langem probieren, was nichts brachte, hat mir eine meiner älteren LiveCDs auf die sprünge geholfen! Bei der hatte ich nämlich die neueren SATA-Treiber vergessen!!! Frag mich jetzt bitte keiner warum, aber ich musste, obwohl in dem Laptop eine SATA Plate verbaut war, die SATA-Treiber (libata usw.) deaktivieren und mit den alten Treibern arbeiten. Seit dem läuft aber alles und die Hänger sind weg.

----------

## demion

 *Dirk_G wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese kommt mir der Fehler doch sehr bekannt vor. Zumindest hatte ich einen Laptop der auch diese Sekundenaussetzer hatte. Nach langem probieren, was nichts brachte, hat mir eine meiner älteren LiveCDs auf die sprünge geholfen! Bei der hatte ich nämlich die neueren SATA-Treiber vergessen!!! Frag mich jetzt bitte keiner warum, aber ich musste, obwohl in dem Laptop eine SATA Plate verbaut war, die SATA-Treiber (libata usw.) deaktivieren und mit den alten Treibern arbeiten. Seit dem läuft aber alles und die Hänger sind weg.

 

Hallo Dirk, danke für die Antwort.

Ich hatte diesen Weg schon einmal begangen, aber mit deaktivierten libata bekomme ich keine hd erkannt.

Habe es jetzt noch mal mit vanilla 2.6.26.5 versucht. Deaktivierte libata, unter ata die sata-unterstützung aktiviert und mit PIIx/ICH kompiliert.

Bisher ohne Erfolg.

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat ein R61. Der Prozessor ist zwar langsamer, aber die Komponenten sehen eigentlich identisch aus.

Unter Vista hatte er ganz ähnliche Probleme beim Öffnen von (großen) Dateien. Im Endeffekt wurde die Festplatte getauscht (hatte auch ner 160er drin). Hast du eventuell noch Vista/XP installiert, so dass du dort schauen könntest, ob der Fehler auch unter diesen Betriebssystemen reproduzierbar ist?

Thinkpads sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren...   :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG

----------

## demion

@keeppoer

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich wieder vista installiert. 

Es ist tatsächlich so gekommen - System frierte immer wieder ein, ich konnte zwar noch die eine oder andere Funktion aufrufe, aber Festplatte war immer wieder aus dem System "verschwunden. Unter windows Hardwarecheck mit pc-doctor = alles i.O.

Unter recovery boot = erweiterter Smart=nicht bestanden - Lesefehler, Oberflächentest=nicht erfolgreich.

Hab mit IBM UK gesprochen, dort sind einige der Supporter deren Festplatten sich auch verabschiedet hatten.

Gerät ist eingeschickt. 

Ich warte auf Rückgabe und werde es dann wieder mit linux  versuchen.

Gruß und Dank

----------

## demion

Das Gerät ist nun wieder zurück - habe auch gleich neue Scharniere und neues Panel bekommen.

Die Samsung hdd wurde gegen eine Hitachi 7k200 160 getauscht.

Kann jetzt auch wieder normal arbeiten. Copy job, slocate und DD alles gleichzeitig und in gui friert nichts ein.   :Very Happy: 

@keeppoer

Danke für den Hinweis

Gruß

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *demion wrote:*   

> Das Gerät ist nun wieder zurück - habe auch gleich neue Scharniere und neues Panel bekommen.
> 
> Die Samsung hdd wurde gegen eine Hitachi 7k200 160 getauscht.
> 
> Kann jetzt auch wieder normal arbeiten. Copy job, slocate und DD alles gleichzeitig und in gui friert nichts ein.  
> ...

 

also dass seagate-platten so schlecht (im laptop-sektor) sind hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten

aber man lernt ja nie aus,

ich bin soweit mit meinen Samsung Spointpoint ganz zufrieden (HM320JI),

wenn ich eine neue platte benötigen sollte, werd ich mir mal hitachi wieder genauer anschauen

gelten die Horror-Stories von damals heute immer noch ? (DeathStar usw.)

----------

## demion

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also dass seagate-platten so schlecht (im laptop-sektor) sind hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten
> 
> aber man lernt ja nie aus,
> ...

 

Hatte bis jetzt auch keine negativen Erfahrungen mit den seagates gemacht.

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass es wieder sowas wie "deathstars" gibt - bin IBM/Lenovo Partner und brauch keinen Ärger mit den Kunden.

[ironie]wenngleich ich ja eigentlich mein Geld damit verdiene[/ironie]

Aber ist schon seltsam, ich weiß nun von vier in TP verbauten Seagate Platten zwei 160er zwei 200er die innerhalb des ersten Jahres ohne ersichtlichen Grund aufgegeben haben.

Allem hdaps zum Trotze.

Ich habe laut Lenovo die Hitachi bekommen, weil keine seagate mehr verfügbar seien.

Ich bin jetzt mit meiner neuen erstmal zufrieden. UDMA 6 anstatt 5 und 15% schneller als die alte.

~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2638 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1321.75 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.01 seconds =  57.88 MB/sec
```

58 MB/s find ich gar nicht so schlecht - Ca. 7 MB/s mehr als mit der Seagate.

Gruß

~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       HITACHI HTS722016K9SA00

        Serial Number:      081006DP0D70DVGUY60C

        Firmware Revision:  DCDZC75A

        Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5; Revision: ATA8-AST T13 Project D1697 Revision 0b

Standards:

        Used: ATA-8-ACS revision 3f

        Supported: 8 7 6 5

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: 128

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

           *    64-bit World wide name

           *    IDLE_IMMEDIATE with UNLOAD

           *    WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Host-initiated interface power management

           *    Phy event counters

           *    unknown 76[12]

                Non-Zero buffer offsets in DMA Setup FIS

                DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

                Device-initiated interface power management

                In-order data delivery

           *    Software settings preservation

           *    SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

           *    SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

           *    SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

           *    SCT Features Control (AC4)

           *    SCT Data Tables (AC5)

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        64min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 66min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 5000cca53dcbcade

        NAA             : 5

        IEEE OUI        : cca

        Unique ID       : 53dcbcade

Checksum: correct
```

```
Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

lap1          8000M   138  99 42548  32 20704  10   665  98 43159  12 165.9   8

Latency             67153us    3625ms     441ms   85692us     160ms    1000ms

Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

lap1                -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16  8481  45 +++++ +++ 18197  77 16302  86 +++++ +++ 20113  82

Latency             13081us    1929us     868us     416us     887us    9702us

1.93c,1.93c,lap1,1,1225764174,8000M,,138,99,42548,32,20704,10,665,98,43159,12,165.9,8,16,,,,,8481,45,+++++,+++,18197,77,16302,86,+++++,+++,20113,82,67153us,3625ms,441ms,85692us,160ms,1000ms,13081us,1929us,868us,416us,887us,9702us
```

----------

